# GTO/Firebird control arm bushing questions



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I have some old NOS Moog bushings for the front and rear control arms, that I bought for a 1966 GTO and never used them, they're buried in the shop, otherwise I'd cross the #'s without posting. Will these also fit a 68 400 firebird?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I will jump since there has been almost 30 readers and no comment

just my .02 from observations 

66 GTO probably has round round inner lower control arm bushings,,,
68 400 bird should have round and an oval each side
upper fronts 66 may have the 9 -16 bolt on the end
and the bird should have a big nut ,,,, may inter change,,,
and as for the rear ...
well you have leaf springs in the bird and not coil springs like the GTO
so those are a tough fit

again
just my .02 

Scott teeee


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

You can tell I'm an A body guy, just bought my first F body and forgot about the leaf spring rear. The bird does have some oval front bushings, looks like I'll be ordering some Moog. Thanks!


----------

